

An Internet with SOPA would be an Internet without reddit - kn0thing
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/reddit-alexis-ohanian-stop-online-piracy-act/

======
casemorton
Great post! Here's another site spreading the word.
<http://tech.li/2011/12/reddit-cofounder-alexis-ohanian-sopa/>

~~~
kn0thing
Woo! Thanks!

